# Man That Furnace Is Loud



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone else bothered by how loud the furnace fan is? For me it is the sound of the air intake not at the registers. I'm contemplating some sort of filter or baffleing to cut the noise.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Last weekend...we camped in 22 degree weather and the furnace did not keep us awake.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a few more Jack/Cokes....you'll sleep just fine.









Seriously, I don't think our heater is that loud? I can hear it sometimes, but it doesn't keep me awake.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

An oldie but a goodie:

Furnace Noise Poll


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

When we first used ours it was so loud that we woke up every time it came on. The dealer had the tech check it out he found " a few things loose". Now it is not bad at all. Maybe you should have the dealer check to see if Gilligan forgot to tighten a few bolts.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto on the loose stuff. Mine vibrated terribly and woke me up whenever it came on. I removed the sofa to access the furnace and it was loose all over the place. There are removable covers, over holes that can be used for ducting, that vibrated, so I used foil tape on them. There were only two screws in the front of the unit holding it to the floor so I put two in the back. Seems fine now.

I had some trouble with my furnace and as I was troubleshooting it, I read in the manual that you SHOULD NOT use any type of filter - it will restrict the air flow.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use an air purifier in my bedroom, anyway, so it doesn't bother me at all. Maybe get a white noise machine or something.
Darlene


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ours seemed loud the first time or two we had to use it. Now we find it doesn't wake us anymore. We do now use a small ceramic heater at night so it doesn't run as much!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU. THE FURNACE IS TOO LOUD!









Seriously, we haven't had to use ours much but I never noticed it being too loud. We didn't have to run it long. Only to get the chill out as the DW says but it seemed to run fine and not make much noise.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I had to laugh when I read the title of this thread... Newbie for sure!

Loud? *LOUD!*
Yeah... Just a little bit!









Rubrhammer, this is the main reason we have a couple of electric ceramic heaters we use whenever we have an electrical hookup. The fact that is 'free' campground electricity vs. my propane doesn't hurt either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm with Doug! You've already paid for electricity, if you have hookups. So I can't see burning the expensive propane.

One or two small electric heater(s) will keep the chill away, unless you get some serious cold weather. And then I'd want to make sure that the furnace was running - to keep the underbelly area (and water pipes) from freezing.

Hey - after a couple days in the cool air, I never stay awake long enough to hear the furnace, anyway.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Ours in the old 29BHS woke me up everytime it turned on and the first 4 trips we took the tempurature did not go above 40. I bought a ceramic heater and found the fan kept me awake. The new SOB's heating system is not nearly as loud, but i opted to buy a new radiant heater with no fan, only a clicking sound when turning on and off. And yes if I do not have enough beer it still wakes me up.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Ours in the old 29BHS woke me up everytime it turned on and the first 4 trips we took the tempurature did not go above 40. I bought a ceramic heater and found the fan kept me awake. The new SOB's heating system is not nearly as loud, but i opted to buy a new radiant heater with no fan, only a clicking sound when turning on and off. And yes if I do not have enough beer it still wakes me up.


I'm with ya, Glenn.

The loudness of the furnace is directly related to the amount of beer consumed...









The less consumed, the louder the furnace is.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link Jim. I forgot to do a forum search before asking. Blame the second bottle of Riesling for that one.
Mine doesn't seem to vibrate, just a lot of rushing air noise. I do always have ear plugs with me in the truck for use with any power tools so I just grab a set of them if it bothers me too much. Years and years of working midnight shifts and trying to sleep during the day gets one accustomed to sleeping with them.
Thank you all for the input


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The fact that is 'free' campground electricity vs. my propane doesn't hurt either!


You guys and your fancy pants camping with electricity....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our heater is fairly loud
But when I hit the hay it's lights out just like a log

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll agree it's loud on our 03 but not terrible and it's not a rattling sound just the fan and blowing air sound. Doesn't bother me too much but I do remember the first few trips having it always wake me up. Get a few more trip under you belt and you won't hear it at night at all. But... it is annoying to try to watch a movie and have the furnace kick on and have to get up to grab the remote to turn the tv up but I just make that an excuse to get a new beer from the fridge









I really don't think it's much louder than our old popup furnace with no ducting though.

Happy warm camping.

Bill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Our heater is fairly loud
> But when I hit the hay it's lights out just like a log
> 
> Don


Sleep like a dead man eh Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There's a heater???


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We've used our furnace several times. I guess that it must get colder in Central Florida than in San Antonio!









I don't think our furnace makes any more noise than the A/C. Of course my preference is to open the windows and let mother nature in.

Only in winter though. Too hot in the summer.

Dan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> There's a heater???


LOL







I was waiting for it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

The furnace wakes me up every time it kicks on.








We have an electric heater but don't use it because of the dogs.

Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I never paid much attention to the noise of the Furnace as long as I was warm
I could sleep









Willie


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

If I hear the furnace and wake up, I just say a "thank you" to the camping Gods for their good will.

However, if I wake up to a blue nose and toes....I'd give anything to hear that noisy furnace kick on.

Yep.


----------

